# Miley Cyrus/Hannah Montana getting sued...



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 26, 2009)

I tried doing a search for this but nothing came up. But has anyone heard about her recent picture disaster? Here is a link to one of the sites explaining what is going on: Miley Cyrus' slant-eye pose slammed by Asian group | Entertainment | Reuters

Another one: Teen Scoops: Miley Cyrus Asian Scandal

Basically her and a bunch of idiot friends and including some asian guy are doing the whole asian mocking "slanteye" thing in the picture. The OCA is pissed about it and there is a lady I think in LA who is trying to file a class action lawsuit against her. I'm in a hurry right now or else I'd find another article. But you could probably google for it. 

I just want your thoughts on this matter. I actually found it offensive even if their was an asian guy in the picture. It doesn't make it any less insulting. But the thing that bugs me the most about this is that there are pictures and other things all over the internet of Miley doing some not so appropriate things. Yeah she's a teen and we've all done some stupid stuff were not proud of. But she's someone that is famous and millions of little kids in the world look up to her. She's their role model. And if theres that many people who look up to you, you need to get straightened out. Now tons of these little kids are going to walk around thinking it's okay to insult other people because of their race and facial features. I mean I know racism and ignorance is probably never ever going to go away completely but I thought that we've gone much further past that in this day and age. 

She's given I think 2 half assed apologizies if someone was offended by it, but no apology for taking that picture at all though! Again that upsets me.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 26, 2009)

ah, screw her.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 26, 2009)

Notice how she constantly gets into stupid shit? The naked pictures, the pictures of her in the shower, the pictures of her flipping off some guy and now this? How the hell hasn't Disney dropped her yet?

I mean really, has she not learned from all the other scandelous pictures in the past??


----------



## Kiyishima (Feb 26, 2009)

Half those pictures people find of her, aren't really her. Theres a girl on the internet, and i swear she looks IDENTICAL to her, so shes probably posing as a fake miley, but whatever.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 26, 2009)

^ miley apologized for the pictures on her website, it is her.

However, I'm sorry I can't bring myself to believe that she should get sued.  Just because someone is put in a celebrity status doesn't mean that they're any more smart than the average kid.  I did the slant eyes thing to my friend a week ago saying that I wanted to have them (I hate my round eyes) and I think they're exotic and one day he's gonna see me looking like *does the face*.  I didn't mean anything by it, and I"m sure she didn't either.  People just...ugh.


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 26, 2009)

sometimes i think celebrities have it hard with these kinds of things. i mean, i'm asian/pacific islander & me and my friends jokingly make fun of each other too. like we say "can you see that? oh wait ur eyes are too small." its just jokes you know? and i'm sure that's what they were doing too because there was an asian guy in the picture too. they just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time, with someone with a camera. 

its not like she asked for all these little kids to look up to her. its not her fault. if kids are gonna start seriously making fun of other ppl racially then its up to the parents to teach them that it's not right.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 26, 2009)

Seriously I think it's more then ridiculous to be offended or willing to sue someone for a reason like that.. I mean come on.. we can joke with pulling our eyes, don't be offended personally because you are Asian !?? yeah just ridiculous IMO. 
If it wasn't happening in the US nobody would talk about suing.


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 26, 2009)

She should know better though. I agree, she's gotten into a lot of scandals and she doesn't seem to learn. I don't think it's funny but I don't think she should get sued, they're just saying that because she's famous. I've always thought of her being so obnoxious, and I don't think age has anything to do with it. A lot of teens these days seem to get away with a lot of things just because they 'don't know any better'. I don't believe that for one second, shes what 16? not 5.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 26, 2009)

If she didn't want kids to look up to her, she should have gone to do another show, not a show on the *Disney Channel.*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_She should know better though. I agree, she's gotten into a lot of scandals and she doesn't seem to learn. I don't think it's funny but I don't think she should get sued, they're just saying that because she's famous. I've always thought of her being so obnoxious, and I don't think age has anything to do with it. A lot of teens these days seem to get away with a lot of things just because they 'don't know any better'. I don't believe that for one second, shes what 16? not 5._

 
I agree.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 26, 2009)

My daughter and I can't stand that child. And to be honest she hasn't had any parenting either, no matter what Tish and Billy says. He was never around when she was younger as he that doctor show and Tish --well let's just say she isn't one to look up to. My daughter had tumbling/cheerleading class with her. Nobody really liked her or her mother. There was a small set of bleacher type seats for the parents but Tish didn't sit there. She always came in with skintight jeans a barely there top that was very low cut and would go over to the rail and lean over on it and talk to the twenty-something guys (who were pretty hot) that taught the classes. Nothing against tops like that even for moms, just IMO not appropriate for cheer class. Destiny/Miley would run around and at the top of her friggin lungs do the porky pig thing right before it goes that's all folks. Everyone wanted to strangle her. But Tish just ignored her and kept flirting. So the whole thing her parents say about how they're such conscientious parents is b/s. And don't even get me started about allowing her at 15 to date a 20 year old. They are basically rich white trash IMO.

But at her age she knows better than to do something like that. Even if it wasn't meant to insult or offend anyone she should not have done it. She has put herself in a position to be a role model to very young kids and I believe when you do that you have a responsibility to behave appropriately at all times. I think Disney should have dropped her a long time ago. But she does bring in the bucks for them.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 26, 2009)

I think Miley should know better. 15 or not, you're famous, people will find a way to make you look like an ass. Watch what pictures you take.

OTOH, the lady suing is beyond stupid. She oughta get some sort of fine for frivolous litigation. Clogging up our courts with this stupid shit.

Her and the $8m pants guy oughta both be smacked around.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't care if she is a whore or thrash or anything. The point is: even if you are an actress, you have the liberty to do a Asian eyes picture.  They are clearly not racist there is an Asian in the picture for god sake.  We can tease each other with the differences we celebrate between us. If you are offended by that then maybe you should question why it upsets you.  Asian eyes are beautiful, I know more then one of my fellow women of all color who are jealous of those eyes.

Be good about yourself, enjoy the diversity, it is clearly not meant to be offending.

It's not mentally healthy to be upset about such a thing.


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 26, 2009)

She's so dumb.
I have asian eyes and I'm not offended but I think she's an arrogant teenage girl and her parents obviously aren't raising her right,she's dating a 20 year old underwear model isn't that illegal?!?!
I can't wait until everyone forgets about her and they sell all of her stuff at the Dollar store.
She'll be just another Lindsay Lohan,at least Hilary Duff didn't turn "slutty" until she was 21.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 26, 2009)

To be perfectly honest, I think suing her over this is beyond ridiculous. Miley Cyrus is getting a heck of a lot more shit than she deserves. She's just making a face, I really really really doubt it was meant as anything more than that. In fact, that someone would take offense to it is baffling to me, but I guess maybe things are a lot different in the USA.
Bottom line though, from what I see and hear, she's not a bad kid. People need to leave her alone. Kids could have way worse role models than her - at least she seems to have her feet on the ground, and really ... I never thought all of those "scandal" pictures were all that bad to begin with. Maybe I just haven't seen all of them, but what about that girl from High School Musical? Hers were WAY worse!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 27, 2009)

I have to agree that as much as I find her and her friends doing the "slant eye" offensive, she shouldn't be sued. The class action suit was suppose to be for *4 BILLION DOLLARS*. Seriously ridiculous. I doubt she even being as rich as everyone thinks she is has that much of money. I think that the lady was doing it for publicity if she's that type of person or to just bring media attention to this situation. I doubt there is any merit to the suit either way.

I think I'm offended by this is because of personal reasons. I use to get made fun of a lot for being asian when I was younger. The "slant eye" was just ONE of the things those ignorant ass kids use to pull off to make fun of me. Now I dont think she is racist but just acting stupid and not thinking. She should have realized that this could possibly offend a ton of people and give off the wrong message. Which can hurt her career. 

But even before this, I didn't like Miley. Way too many scandals and all those pictures of her doing other inappropriate stuff. I get that she is young but when the whole world a so many little kids are looking up to you, you have to be careful about the message your putting out there. Young children are very impressionable. And why on earth would she let anyone or even take pictures of herself doing those things?! Publicity maybe? My friend and I had discussed in the past about her and I was told that Disney doesn't want to admit it but she is becoming less popular. There already on their way to try to replace her once she is gone with a girl named Selena Gomez? (I think she already has a show on Disney too) who is a better role model for kids. A lot of Hannah Montana merchandise isn't getting sold around here and at many other places. You can see a ton of her stuff on the clearance bin and no one is really buying it either. Idk why Disney just won't drop her.

In a way I do feel bad for her though, cause it's pretty obvious her parents don't care about her and what she does.


----------



## MakeupChiKiiTa (Feb 27, 2009)

she is just a stupid stupid girl . had the world in her hands and throws it away. billy ray needs some kind of control she is still a kid .


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MakeupChiKiiTa* 

 
_she is just a stupid stupid girl . had the world in her hands and throws it away. billy ray needs some kind of control she is still a kid ._

 
Yep. She practically has no parental guidance whatsoever. Children NEED not only for their own good but to learn right from wrong and to be responsible.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe if she had an ounce of talent I'd be a little sympathetic. But when you're talentless and always getting into ridiculous things, uh uh. 

That being said, I don't really understand how this could equal a law-suit. It's offensive and stupid, yes, but I don't really understand how that is law suit material.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 27, 2009)

i can see it being offensive but i do not think it is necessary to file a law suit. i do not like her but do not think this "scandal" should ruin her (I would be more concerned with her older boyfriend, wtf is that all about???)


----------



## MissResha (Feb 27, 2009)

wait...


they're suing her for $4billion because she pulled her eyes?


BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAA!!!!!! hilariously RIDICULOUS!


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't stand her and I was a bit offended by that pic but I do think that suing her for the pic is a little much. The slanty eye pic can be very offensive though and it doesn't matter if there's an Asian kid in the picture or not...As a celebrity, a lot of young kids look up to Miley and I would hate if they saw that pic and thought it was okay to do slanty eye thing to an Asian kid in school or something. I grew up with plenty of slanty eyed jokes and trust me, it was NOT fun.
Also..this reminds me of the picture of that basketball team who all did the slanty eye picture for the olympics.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Maybe if she had an ounce of talent I'd be a little sympathetic. But when you're talentless and always getting into ridiculous things, uh uh. 

That being said, I don't really understand how this could equal a law-suit. It's offensive and stupid, yes, but I don't really understand how that is law suit material._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i can see it being offensive but i do not think it is necessary to file a law suit. i do not like her but do not think this "scandal" should ruin her (I would be more concerned with her older boyfriend, wtf is that all about???)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_wait...


they're suing her for $4billion because she pulled her eyes?


BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAA!!!!!! hilariously RIDICULOUS!_

 
I can guarantee that this lawsuit will go absolutely nowhere, it is crazy. But hypothetically speaking, if it did hold any merit, Miley would have to pay $4,000 to each Asian person in the city of LA I think it was. That's why it would total up to be 4 billion dollars. Again it's crazy and not going to happen. But it did bring this whole picture and situation to light though to the public. It maybe why the woman tried to go through with the lawsuit.

Even if this incident didn't happen, I'm not sure why her career ISN'T already ruined or heading down that path very quickly. She's been involved in way too many scandals. And yeah the whole moving in with her 21 year old bf thing (correct me if I'm wrong. I had heard about it in a video on youtube from Asathecomic) is insane. Again where are the parents?! Probably spending their little girl's money and sailing in some fancy yacht somewhere. She needs to be more concerned not only for her career but her life. It's very easy for things to get out of control especially when there is absolutely no one there guiding you. 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I can't stand her and I was a bit offended by that pic but I do think that suing her for the pic is a little much. The slanty eye pic can be very offensive though and it doesn't matter if there's an Asian kid in the picture or not...As a celebrity, a lot of young kids look up to Miley and I would hate if they saw that pic and thought it was okay to do slanty eye thing to an Asian kid in school or something. I grew up with plenty of slanty eyed jokes and trust me, it was NOT fun.
Also..this reminds me of the picture of that basketball team who all did the slanty eye picture for the olympics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Totally agree with everything you said! Ugh, the memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still remember the Olympics incident, again not fun.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh no she made a face that pretty much everyone has made at least once in her life.

Why make such a huge deal of it?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Oh no she made a face that pretty much everyone has made at least once in her life.

Why make such a huge deal of it?_

 
I've honestly never made that face before. 

But I just personally don't find it funny or in great taste when someone makes it, whether they are Asian or not. It's like rubbing salt on a wound for me. I can't even count how many times some idiot has pulled the slant eye, chingchongchingchong jibberish, or asked me if I eat dogs and cats in my life especially when I was little. Believe me, the people who were doing those things weren't doing it to be funny (at least towards me) but to insult and mock me cause of my race. 

The problem is that what she did was caught on camera. It's circulating around everywhere along with pictures of some not so great stuff she's done before. It's not okay for little kids who look up to her and think it's okay to do the exact same things she did cause it's "cool". The point is that she's just a horrible role model not because of this single incident but cause of everything else she has done before.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 28, 2009)

It may not have been the wisest thing to do, given the fact that she is in such a public eye.
But what right do these people have to get their panties in a bunch because of something as small as this? She doesn't deserve half the ridicule she gets, and she certainly does not deserve a lawsuit over something as childish as this.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree the lawsuit against her is STUPID. Are we going to walk around suing everyone that make fun of us????? I know that its mainly be she is a "Star" but that doesn't given them a right to go after her like that. 

I understand that many kids look up to her but its the parent responsiblity to teach their kids right from wrong. Just b/c she does something stupid doesn't mean my daughters can do it to. Weather her parents were there for her or not that non of our business.  

Many of us have done stupid thing as teenager should we get sued for all of the dumb things we done? I am not saying she was right but they were being immature and silly I guess. We don't know what lead up to the pics being taken. And there's no real good reason for it.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_It may not have been the wisest thing to do, given the fact that she is in such a public eye.
But what right do these people have to get their panties in a bunch because of something as small as this? She doesn't deserve half the ridicule she gets, and she certainly does not deserve a lawsuit over something as childish as this._

 
No, it wasn't the wisest thing to do if your famous. It sucks but with the fame you've got to be more cautious about what you do in case something your not proud of doing gets caught on film and leaks out to the public. She needs to be a lot more careful about what she does cause this wasn't the first time somethings leaked.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I agree the lawsuit against her is STUPID. Are we going to walk around suing everyone that make fun of us????? I know that its mainly be she is a "Star" but that doesn't given them a right to go after her like that. 

I understand that many kids look up to her but its the parent responsiblity to teach their kids right from wrong. Just b/c she does something stupid doesn't mean my daughters can do it to. Weather her parents were there for her or not that non of our business.  

Many of us have done stupid thing as teenager should we get sued for all of the dumb things we done? I am not saying she was right but they were being immature and silly I guess. We don't know what lead up to the pics being taken. And there's no real good reason for it._

 
In my opinion the fame comes with a ton of responsibility. The whole world is going to be watching you regardless of whether you like it or not. And if it was me, I would of done everything I could so that scandals like this don't happen. 

I agree about parenting. It's up to them to teach the kids right from wrong and to not be influenced by the media and stuff. But what if a kid doesn't have good parents that are willing to do that? Either way some kids are going to do what they want regardless. 


I just think that Miley should just apologize for the whole thing not because it "could of possibly offended" people but because it was something stupid. I don't think anyone who was offended by this (including me) expects money from her, just an apology that's all.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never made that face before either. Except when applying liquid liner, but that's for liner purposes only and not to make fun of someone.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_She's been involved in way too many scandals. And yeah the whole moving in with her 21 year old bf thing (correct me if I'm wrong. I had heard about it in a video on youtube from Asathecomic) is insane. Again where are the parents?!_

 
The parents will let their princess get away with anything because she's raking in the cash for them.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I've never made that face before either. Except when applying liquid liner, but that's for liner purposes only and not to make fun of someone.



The parents will let their princess get away with anything because she's raking in the cash for them._

 
Yeah, that's different, it's for makeup purposes! Not mocking purposes! 


I guess cash does make people do crazy things.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 28, 2009)

Haha yes!

And yeah, it totally does. People go crazy over money all the time, it's a shame.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Haha yes!

And yeah, it totally does. People go crazy over money all the time, it's a shame._

 
Lol, the only time I do any pulling of the eyes (I'm paranoid about wrinkles) is with eyeliner and putting my contact lenses in or if something gets in my eye.


It is such a shame. People are willing to neglect their kids, steal and kill for cash.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Mar 12, 2009)

Okay you guys, I am SERIOUSLY curious about something ...
If someone crosses their eyes jokingly in a picture, is that offensive to cross eyed people? Or if they do the puffy fish face, is that offensive to people with round faces and/or fat people? If they do the pouty lip fishy face, is that offensive to people with - well, big lips? Where do you draw the line? On ze wrong side of Miley Cyrus?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristina ftw!* 

 
_Okay you guys, I am SERIOUSLY curious about something ...
If someone crosses their eyes jokingly in a picture, is that offensive to cross eyed people? Or if they do the puffy fish face, is that offensive to people with round faces and/or fat people? If they do the pouty lip fishy face, is that offensive to people with - well, big lips? Where do you draw the line? On ze wrong side of Miley Cyrus?_

 
It's a hard line to define. I'll agree with that. I'm still more offended by the message she was sending to the kids who look up to her that may think it's okay to joke about people's facial features that are associated with race and the other crap she's been caught doing on camera and leaked out to the public.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 18, 2009)

I still fail to see the dilemma.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

Just like people wouldn't like it if someone was making fun of a white or gay person, it's not right to do the whole Asian eyes thing. Especially someone in the public eye, making it seem like it's okay for others to do it.

Just my opinion. -shrug-


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think pulling on your lids automatically means you're making fun of Asians.
Just like pushing your lips out doesn't automatically mean you're making fun of African Americans stereotypically "huge lips"


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

That's very true, I agree. I just feel uncomfortable with the whole thing because it's so public- it's one thing if it's two friends joking around, but when it's on the internet.. Ehh...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah I do agree 100% about it not being a good decision when you are in such a public eye. It's all part of her growing up and learning, though.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

Absolutely.
I can't imagine growing up in the public eye.


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 18, 2009)

I hate political correctness. And I hate people that play the Race Card.
People of all races make fun of all races everyday, all the time. You see it on TV. If I saw someone mocking a White people "feature" I'd just laugh.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

Unfortunatly, not everyone I've encountered is as cool as you about it. =/


----------

